# Underseat Sub Placement



## weather (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm looking to put a sub under each of the front seats in my Jeep Wrangler - I don't want to use the trunk as I have a security lid on it and it's solid metal on 6 sides and I don't want to loose any space.
Under the back seat would be easy, but then I can't fold down my back seat for cargo, which I do a lot.

So...that leaves under the front seats. I figure I can fit a 0.33 cuft enclosure under each seat (5/8" MDF), not counting driver displacement. JL 8W3v3's seem to fit perfectly for a net .3 cuft sealed enclosure. So far so good...

My question is about placement, I see 4 options:
*Firing up into the seat*
- easiest, but I don't want to feel like I'm sitting on the sub
*Down Firing*
- I like this option the best, but I will only be able to have 3/4"-1" gap under the box - is this enough? How much do I need?
*Forward firing, on angle*
- Not sure of the feasibility of this and still maintaining the enclosure size, but maybe I can angle the front face of the enclosure to fit an 8" sub (enclosure height at 90 degrees will only be ~6". Basically this would fire at my heals and into the front of the seat
*Rear Firing*
- Same as above but turned around.

Any ideas or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Up-firing is going to be very efficient, (for whomever sits in that seat) might not need much power... that close to your body (butt), you will really feel it. 

Down-firing, there might not be enough space between cone and floor to be efficient enough. In theory, you want half the cone area in front of the cone... half of 8" gives you 4".

Angled probably won't get you much and will probably be about the same as up-firing.

If you want the passengers to get the same level of bass as you, each passenger needs a sub under their own seat... if you only have one under yours, you will get tons of bass, but the passengers won't get enough.

There used to be something called "bass shakers", I don't know if they still sell them, might look into those instead of seat woofers.


----------



## weather (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not looking to shake the seats, actually I would rather not which is why firing up doesn't appeal to me.
I figured there was a rule to distance to floor in down firing, thanks.

Playing with WinISD also tells me I really only have space for the 6", not sure if I'll get enough volume out of 2 6" drivers at low frequency.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Up seems to be typical. If you had enough room you could fire up and cover just the center of the sub like a down fire panel to reduce seat vibrations without covering the sub all the way like a downfire...just an idea.

Another guy on here made a tube sub and put it at top of passenger floor and said it worked, only single sub though.


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

weather said:


> I'm not looking to shake the seats, actually I would rather not which is why firing up doesn't appeal to me.
> I figured there was a rule to distance to floor in down firing, thanks.
> 
> Playing with WinISD also tells me I really only have space for the 6", not sure if I'll get enough volume out of 2 6" drivers at low frequency.


 - I actually think one 6" sub under each front seat might work well... again, since they would be firing right at the seat/body, they will couple with the seat, essentially turning the seat into a subwoofer. Yes, it will vibrate you, but if you have separate amp channels for the sub, you can always turn it down to a level that will balance with the mids/highs, and that will just give you some sub-bass presence. Keep in mind that sub-bass is mostly vibration anyway.

I can't guarantee you would like it (no one can), but I would do it if I were in your situation.


----------



## weather (Mar 29, 2011)

sqshoestring said:


> Up seems to be typical. If you had enough room you could fire up and cover just the center of the sub like a down fire panel to reduce seat vibrations without covering the sub all the way like a downfire...just an idea.
> 
> Another guy on here made a tube sub and put it at top of passenger floor and said it worked, only single sub though.


That's a good idea, although I don't know if there is enough room.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I suggested a guy make multiple small box or tube subs for a jeep and spread them around the vehicle, an array, but not an easy task and dependent on the install you want. One might get away with cheaper 6.5 or 8s from say PE if you had four of them for more output. Again just another idea, I tend to like more subs for the free output and no node issues (and its easy to do in the current IB setup I run). It can be hard to find good cheaper subs if you don't need all the output, or cost.

Another thing I did with suv rentals I had at a job, was run a powered tube. I put velcro on the bottom lol, and a big trailer plug so I could remove if work required. I just hacked the factory wiring on the rentals, stripped a spot and wired it in. Later I used it in a couple of my cars when I didn't have time to put a system in. One car I upgraded to a small box and little mounted amp on the same plug. Few subs sound right with a trunk full of stuff anyway so it didn't work out that bad. Not the best if you have a theft issue, but the powered tube I had was a cheap kraco anyway and was an improvement to the stock rental systems for sure.

I welded some rock guards on the axle of a jeep a while back but didn't get that close a look at the interior, it was the 4dr Rubicon I think. They are pretty nice. He said it could use more HP but he liked it. Had larger wheels/tires and sure looked cool, and he had a small lift to put on it yet for more articulation.


----------



## weather (Mar 29, 2011)

sqshoestring said:


> I suggested a guy make multiple small box or tube subs for a jeep and spread them around the vehicle, an array, but not an easy task and dependent on the install you want. One might get away with cheaper 6.5 or 8s from say PE if you had four of them for more output. Again just another idea, I tend to like more subs for the free output and no node issues (and its easy to do in the current IB setup I run). It can be hard to find good cheaper subs if you don't need all the output, or cost.
> 
> Another thing I did with suv rentals I had at a job, was run a powered tube. I put velcro on the bottom lol, and a big trailer plug so I could remove if work required. I just hacked the factory wiring on the rentals, stripped a spot and wired it in. Later I used it in a couple of my cars when I didn't have time to put a system in. One car I upgraded to a small box and little mounted amp on the same plug. Few subs sound right with a trunk full of stuff anyway so it didn't work out that bad. Not the best if you have a theft issue, but the powered tube I had was a cheap kraco anyway and was an improvement to the stock rental systems for sure.
> 
> I welded some rock guards on the axle of a jeep a while back but didn't get that close a look at the interior, it was the 4dr Rubicon I think. They are pretty nice. He said it could use more HP but he liked it. Had larger wheels/tires and sure looked cool, and he had a small lift to put on it yet for more articulation.


Mine is a 4 dr as well, and yes it is under powered - unless you put it in 4 low that is! As far as I'm concerned it's the most fun on 4 wheels you can have, at least in the summer with no doors or roof.
Due to theft, I'm trying to keep everything out of eyesight, hence the under seat install.
Too bad I can't fit an 8" under each seat, this will be the only sub in the jeep; I guess I'll have to see if 2x 6.5" is enough low end.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Only other thing I know of is those low profile powered boxes, Boss makes some and others do....but nobody here comments on them. Amazon has some reviews of them but how much can you count on those. Kenwood and blaupunkt has made them in the past. The 8" tube I used was a cheap kraco I think, it worked, but barely a real sub. However with a bone stock cheap factory system it helped a lot and that is about what it would keep up with. Also ran it on a high power HU and it worked well, not that deep but for a single 8 with a cheap amp in it....it worked, and for years, I even put a new gain pot in it the vibration wore it out, in fact I still have it stored away. So those things can work for the right (lite) use.


----------



## KP Texan (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm facing the same dilemma as you. I've opted to eat up about half the space in my instatrunk....that's not ideal but the Wrangler is a far from an ideal platform for mobile audio.

-Wes


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Just going on the title, I'm going to say, under the seat..:laugh:

(somebody had to, come on...  )


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

How about under the dash instead?? In the Sidekick I drove a while back I had the same cargo issue you're facing (probably less room, actually). After having my subs and amp stolen while I was inside paying for gas (really, I had the top down so I had it coming I suppose) I decided to go a bit more stealth. I had a friend of mine help me glass the bottom of the dash for the "back" of an enclosure and after it was said and done I had just enough room under there for a single shallow 10". I don't know if the under-dash area is as deep in the Wrangler as it is in the tracker but if you can fit a pair of 8's down there you'd be all set.


----------



## weather (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr. T. said:


> How about under the dash instead?? In the Sidekick I drove a while back I had the same cargo issue you're facing (probably less room, actually). After having my subs and amp stolen while I was inside paying for gas (really, I had the top down so I had it coming I suppose) I decided to go a bit more stealth. I had a friend of mine help me glass the bottom of the dash for the "back" of an enclosure and after it was said and done I had just enough room under there for a single shallow 10". I don't know if the under-dash area is as deep in the Wrangler as it is in the tracker but if you can fit a pair of 8's down there you'd be all set.


I've had a look at that, but the dash really doesn't stick very far out from the firewall, I might be able to get an amp in there but that's about it.
I'm now thinking about extending my center console all the way to the back seat (and maybe under it) to see if that would work. More space to be sure, but it has to be both secure and easily removable if I chose to fold down the rear seat. It has the added bonus of being able to create raised cup holders for the kids.


----------



## weather (Mar 29, 2011)

KP Texan said:


> I'm facing the same dilemma as you. I've opted to eat up about half the space in my instatrunk....that's not ideal but the Wrangler is a far from an ideal platform for mobile audio.
> 
> -Wes


While reasonable SQ would be great, I'm really just looking to be able to hear the radio on the highway with the doors and roof off. Right now it's not possible, and I already have the upgraded Infinity system.
Can you hear the sub inside the trunk? I'm thinking it's pretty closed off in there, not like there's a rear deck to play through - plus my tuffy security deck already rattles enough - I don't want to turn it into a tambourine.


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Jeeps definitely provide a challenge for sure. JL at one point offered an enclosure that replaced the center console on early 90s Wranglers. If I remember right they housed a 12" driver, so you already know that's possible to do.

One more idea, and I may be reaching a bit, is if you want to do a down-firing sub under each front seat. You may be able to use the underside of the seats to gain some volume, glass some enclosures in there. Slider adjustment arms and such might be in the way but where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## KP Texan (Oct 26, 2009)

weather said:


> While reasonable SQ would be great, I'm really just looking to be able to hear the radio on the highway with the doors and roof off. Right now it's not possible, and I already have the upgraded Infinity system.
> Can you hear the sub inside the trunk? I'm thinking it's pretty closed off in there, not like there's a rear deck to play through - plus my tuffy security deck already rattles enough - I don't want to turn it into a tambourine.


Here's my thread right now: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-recommended-subwoofer-enclosure-volumes.html It's not installed yet but I will let you know how it goes. I've heard of Jeep guys having decent luck with a trunk setup. Also, sound deadener (I have secondskin's stuff) will do wonders for panel resonation. It does barely anything to stop road noise (mass loaded barrier does) but it's good at stopping vibration on metal.

-Wes


----------



## bendow (Aug 5, 2010)

weather said:


> While reasonable SQ would be great, I'm really just looking to be able to hear the radio on the highway with the doors and roof off. Right now it's not possible, and I already have the upgraded Infinity system.
> Can you hear the sub inside the trunk? I'm thinking it's pretty closed off in there, not like there's a rear deck to play through - plus my tuffy security deck already rattles enough - I don't want to turn it into a tambourine.


maybe you should look into some boat audio component speakers that are designed for an open air enviornment, like the Exile SX65c's that I love, Wetsounds, etc...


----------

